# Newbie issues



## Maestro (Feb 26, 2011)

confused:,

Howdy pardners: 
I have an odd issue that I am hoping for ideas about.

I am running as 1963 Lionel 027 train, using a 1033 Lionel transformer rather than the 20 Watt that came with it. I have tried four different train layouts with the same type of results. I have the U post connected to the outside rail on the lockons and the A or B post to the inside of the lockouts. After I have run the train for 10 minutes it stops and won't run. I tried both transformers with the same results. The only thing that will work for sure is for me to tear it all up and start over and it will run for the short time again. Any ideas or suggestions, ((like maybe I should choose a different hobby)). Thanks to All.

Maestro


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The U post of the 1033 is actually the "hot" post, so it should be connected to the center rail. This won't make any difference if you don't use accessories connection.

You should be using the A post to the track outside rails, not the B post.

One thing I do with transformers is test them using automotive lamps as a load. You should be able to run a 50 watt headlight bulb with 12 volts from the A & U terminals for an extended length of time. If it trips out, it's probably the circuit breaker either maladjusted or going bad.

Choosing a different hobby is a last resort.


----------



## Maestro (Feb 26, 2011)

*Thanks again*

Gunrunnerjohn,

Thanks You for the ideas and the correction on the connections. I am headed to the basement to check this out now. Type you later.

Maestro


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Maestro said:


> confused:,
> 
> Howdy pardners:
> I have an odd issue that I am hoping for ideas about.
> ...


I think these hook up different then what you have it.

It sounds like the transformer circuit breaker is kicking in. 
Does it work all right with the 20 watt transformer?

You might need a new circuit breaker these should be tight, if it was over heated it might be loose and should be re tightened or better yet replaced.
These have an adjustment screw too though I don't think that is your problem.
I never had one of these, wait someone will come an post more info on it.

Edit, John beat me to it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a few 1033's, and I've adjusted the circuit breaker in a couple of them, but I haven't had to replace them yet. You can replace the CB with an automotive type plug-in CB of the correct rating, 6A for the 1033.


----------



## Maestro (Feb 26, 2011)

OK it did start smoking for the first time today. Might be the connections werewnt tight enough. Where and how would I adjust the CB. Thanks guys


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What's smoking? If it's the transformer, we may have trouble!

First step would be to remove the housing and do a physical inspection to see what's wrong.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Maestro said:


> OK it did start smoking for the first time today. Might be the connections werewnt tight enough. Where and how would I adjust the CB. Thanks guys


This is from a manual,


Adjustment is made by means of a set screw found on top of the CB.
To increase current-carrying capacity of the breaker (for a slower break) turn screw clockwise, to decrease (for a faster break) turn screw counterclockwise. 
A turn of 180 degrees is roughly equivalent to 2 amps carrying capacity.

After adjusting you have to seal the screw in place, it should be set tight.

The whole CB assembly should be absolutely tight.

But like John says SMOKE?  smoke is not good.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Normally, when you let the magic smoke out of electrical equipment, it's dead!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Normally, when you let the magic smoke out of electrical equipment, it's dead!



Or dying!


----------



## Maestro (Feb 26, 2011)

*S m o k e b a d*

OK I will check out the things and get back to youall. Thanks Again


----------



## Maestro (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok, here it is. I took the case off the 1033 and everything looked OK. Put it back together and corrected the wiring issue. The train again ran for about 20 min. and quit. I changed out engines and that did not help. I tried the 20 watt transformer and it did not work either. I did notice while I had the 1033 hooked up and the train wouldn't go that every once in awhile the transformer would make a slight click. I think I need to think on this a bit. Thanks Again, I only hope that someday I can too ehlp others out.

Maestro


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, I think you've started to narrow it down. Either you have an engine/train combination that is drawing too much current, or you have a short somewhere.

Do you have any lighted cars or other things that might draw power? Can you run the engine alone without experiencing the issue?


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

And I had nothing to do with it either! :cheeky4: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Maestro (Feb 26, 2011)

*?????*

I have two engines. One runs and has no lights and works correctly as far as forward/reverse between stops. The other engine is pretty beat up and it decides if it is going forward or backwards. Oh by the way, I have no whistles to mess with but if I use the whistle position with the 1033 it acts as a accelerator for the engines and they go twice as fast as normal ?

Maestro


p.s. the 1033 hasn't smoked since that one time, I believe this is good.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's always good when things work and don't smoke! 

The behavior of the whistle switch is normal, they boost the voltage a few volts to compensate for the old motor driven whistle tenders. 

Are you saying you're running the engines alone when this happens? If so, have you checked the track carefully for shorts? Look at the insulators on the center rail on each piece of track, it's not uncommon for one of those to slip and to short.


----------



## Maestro (Feb 26, 2011)

I will give it another look. The track is not fastened to the bench. I am using 1/2 inch plywood with 1 1/2 inch foamboard covered with felt as the bench. Also could the size of the single strand wire I use be an issue? Could I check the things out better with a meter?

Maestro


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, if the wire is too thin, it would get hot and the train might now run. You should be using #18 wire or better. I'd certainly disconnect the transformer and connect an ohmmeter across the lockon. Run a car all around the track pressing down with a few pounds of pressure and watch the meter and see if it ever moves.


----------



## Maestro (Feb 26, 2011)

*Thank You*

I will give this a try as well. I need to close up for the evening but stay tuned I am sure I will be back later.

Maestro


----------

